# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Αγορά νέου cockatiel

## pig

Καλησπέρα, 
μπορείτε να εκτιμήσετε φύλλο και ηλικία σε αυτό το cockatiel πριν προχωρήσω στην αγορά? Ο πετσοπάς λέει ότι είναι θηλυκό, 6-8 μηνών. Εγώ πάλι από το χρώμα στο κεφάλι έχω τις αμφιβολίες μου.  

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## demis

Εχει δαχτυλιδι στο δαχτυλιδι γράφει απο ποιο έτος ειναι γεννημένο το πουλί αν και νομίζω ειναι του 9  γιατί το μοβ χρώμα στα δαχτυλίδια το είχαν το 2009 το προπερυσι ειχα πάρει ενα πουλάκι που ειχε δαχτυλίδι του 09 και ηταν μωβ χρώμα, κάθε χρονιά αλλάζουν τα χρώματα πέρυσι ηταν μαυρα και φέτος ειναι ανοιχτο πρασινο! δές τι αριθμό γράφει  στο δαχτυλίδι αν γράφει  καπου 09 τότε δεν κάνω λάθος! Αν ειναι έτσι ειναι 5 χρονών το πουλάκι! Καί ειναι αρσενικό 100% αμαν πιά αυτοι οι πετσοπάδες  πάντα το αντιθετο φύλο απο αυτο που πιστεύουν τυχαίνει.  ::  Tουλάχιστον ειναι ενας πανέμορφος ασπροκέφαλος αρσενικός!  Και πολύ γερός αυτό ειναι σίγουρο, μπορείς να του ενισχύσεις τη διατροφή του και σε λίγο καιρο του παίρνεις και μια θυλικιά και  σε κανα δυο 3 μήνες που θα ειναι και η κατάλληλη εποχή αμα δεις οτι το θέλουν κι αυτα  και ειναι υγιέστατα και τα δυο να ξεκινήσεις να τα βάλεις για αναπαραγωγη και να βγάζεις μικρά!

----------


## vasilakis13

Έτσι είναι,του 2009 είναι το πουλάκι, το λέει και στο άρθρο *Δαχτυλίδια στα πουλιά*Είναι σε πολύ κατάσταση πάντως το δαχτυλίδι του, απορρώ γιατί στη δικιά μου που ήταν πορτοκαλί του 2010 έχει ξεβάψει ολόκληρο, δεν φαίνονται ούτε τα γράμματα ούτε το χρώμα καλά καλά

----------


## demis

Δν νομίζω να του βάλανε του 09 το δαχτυλίδι ενώ ειναι του 2014 η του 13 το πουλί αν και ποτέ δεν ξέρεις αλλά φτάνουμε σε πολύ ακραίες περιπτώσεις πιστέυω φαντάζομαι γι αυτο βάζουν  αλλο και χρώμα κάθε χρόνο σε περίπτωση που ξεβάψουν τα γράμματα που κι εμενα μου φαίνονται πανέυκολο να ξεβάψουν  δεν το περίμενα οτι μπορεί να ξεβάψει και τελείως το χρώμα των συγγεκριμένων δαχτυλιδιών.

----------


## pig

Έχει νόημα λέτε η αγορά ενός ενήλικου πουλιού? Αν και μόνο που μου είπε ψέματα, ότι δλδ είναι 6-8 μηνών, ούτε που θέλω να ξαναπάω στο συγκεκριμένο κατάστημα.

----------


## vicky_ath

> Έχει νόημα λέτε η αγορά ενός ενήλικου πουλιού? Αν και μόνο που μου είπε ψέματα, ότι δλδ είναι 6-8 μηνών, ούτε που θέλω να ξαναπάω στο συγκεκριμένο κατάστημα.


Το αν έχει νόημα εξαρτάται από το τι θέλεις εσύ και τι περιμένεις από το πουλάκι που θα πάρεις...

----------


## mitsman

Πηγαινε και κοιτα το δαχτυλιδι απο κοντα... θα αναγραφει χρονολογια! Πολλοι εκτροφεις χρησιμοποιουν δαχτυλιδια οχι επισημα και εχουν οτι χρωμα θελει ο καθε εκτροφεας!!!
Βεβαια και εγω πιστευω οτι ειναι του 09 πουλάκι και το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι ειναι αρσενικο!!!

Ολα τα πουλια εχουν νοημα να τα εχεις στην παρεα σου αρκει να ειναι αυτο που θες....  για αυτο που θες, οταν το θες!

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα! 

Πολυ ομορφο Cockatiel. με λιγη φροντιδα θα φτιαξει και το φτερωμα του. 

Κοιταξε τα νουμερα στο δαχτυλιδι του, εαν και εγω πιστευω οτι ειναι οπως τα εγραφαν τα παιδια.

----------


## johnakos32

Αγοραζοντας ενα πουλι απο εναν εκτροφεα ισως ειμαστε πιο σιγουρα για την υγεια του πουλια καθως και αν το θελουμε ημερο η οχι , απο ενα πετ σοπ δεν ξερουμε πως το εχει μεταχιριστει ο καθενας πριν απο εμας και οσο ζει στο πετ σοπ . Αν το θες ημερο δεν νομιζω να βρεις σε πετ θα πρεπει να απευθυνθείς σε εκτροφεα σε τιμη 60-90 ευρω περιπου αναλογα και την μετάλλαξη , εχουν και μεγαλύτερης ηλικίας φυσικα αν τα θες για αναπαραγωγη.Στα πετ τωρα οι τιμες ειναι απο 35-60 ευρω ολες οι μεταλλάξεις  .Πολλες φορες σώζουμε  ενα πουλακι απο  σιγουρο θανατο στα πετ. 
Παντως την ηλικια του δεν την ξερουμε αυτους μην τους εμπιστεύεσαι πάντα,να πουλησουν θελουν! πέρυσι πηρα καναρα του 10 για χρονιαρα!
 Ειναι ενας πανεμορφος κοκατιλος φορεας pied!
Οταν ειχα παρει τα πρωτα μου κοκατιλ ηταν απο πετ !Ηθελαν δουλειά βεβαια αλλα εγιναν ήμερα και υγιεί ειναι αναλογα με το ποσο ασχολείσαι και με αυτα!
( βλεπω στην πρωτη φωτο ,στο δαχτυλίδι  ενα εννιά αν δεν κανω λαθος )

----------


## pig

> Αγοραζοντας ενα πουλι απο εναν εκτροφεα ισως ειμαστε πιο σιγουρα για την υγεια του πουλια καθως και αν το θελουμε ημερο η οχι , απο ενα πετ σοπ δεν ξερουμε πως το εχει μεταχιριστει ο καθενας πριν απο εμας και οσο ζει στο πετ σοπ . Αν το θες ημερο δεν νομιζω να βρεις σε πετ θα πρεπει να απευθυνθείς σε εκτροφεα σε τιμη 60-90 ευρω περιπου αναλογα και την μετάλλαξη , εχουν και μεγαλύτερης ηλικίας φυσικα αν τα θες για αναπαραγωγη.Στα πετ τωρα οι τιμες ειναι απο 35-60 ευρω ολες οι μεταλλάξεις  .Πολλες φορες σώζουμε  ενα πουλακι απο  σιγουρο θανατο στα πετ. 
> Παντως την ηλικια του δεν την ξερουμε αυτους μην τους εμπιστεύεσαι πάντα,να πουλησουν θελουν! πέρυσι πηρα καναρα του 10 για χρονιαρα!
>  Ειναι ενας πανεμορφος κοκατιλος φορεας pied!
> Οταν ειχα παρει τα πρωτα μου κοκατιλ ηταν απο πετ !Ηθελαν δουλειά βεβαια αλλα εγιναν ήμερα και υγιεί ειναι αναλογα με το ποσο ασχολείσαι και με αυτα!
> ( βλεπω στην πρωτη φωτο ,στο δαχτυλίδι  ενα εννιά αν δεν κανω λαθος )


Καλησπέρα, αν και πέρασαν αρκετά κατοικίδια από τα χέρια μου ποτέ μα ποτέ δεν έχω αγοράσει ξανά από pet shop. **************

----------


## demis

Εγώ θα τον κρατούσα ίσως να ειναι η μοίρα του καημενούλη που λογικά μπορει να έχει αλλάξει αρκετά σπίτια και να κατέληξε στο πετσοπ κ να είσαι εσυ ο άνθρωπος που θα τον φροντίσει! βέβαια είναι και οτι σου ειπε ψέματα αλλά αυτο ειναι κάτι συνηθισμένο κι εμένα μου την έχουν φέρει πολλές φορές ομως οταν  δεν μπορείς αν βρείς κάποιον εκτροφαία ή κάποιον έστω να ανταλλάξεις  που να είναι έστω  κοντα στην πόλη σου τι να κάνεις? να αγοράζεις απο χιλιόμετρα μακριά και να σου τα στέλνουν με κτέλ? πολλοί το κάνουν αλλά απο το να μου βγεί η ψυχή απο το άγχος οτι το πουλάκι που θα πάρω θα κουραστει και δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τι απροοπτο μπορει να γίνει στη διαδρομη μου φεύγει η χαρά που είναι μεγάλη οταν αποκτάς κάτι. Τυχεροί ειναι όσοι δεν έχουν την ανανγκη των πετσοπς για να πάρουν πτηνά η ψάρια! Γιατί τα άλλα όπως σκυλο ή γάτα  δυστυχώς βρίσκεις παρα πολλά στο δρόμο.

----------


## pig

Και εκεί που αποφάσισα να πάω να το πάρω βλέπω μια αγγελία από ιδιώτη που δίνει λουτίνο κοκατιλάκια, 3 μηνών,  στην ίδια τιμή, ταϊσμένα στο χέρι. Έλα που εμένα μου έκανε κλικ το whiteface? Τι να κάνω τώρα?

----------


## vasilakis13

Εγώ δεν θα έπαιρνα ούτε το ένα ούτε το άλλο. Από τη μια αγοράζοντας από ένα πετ σοπ μπορεί να σώσεις αυτό το ζωάκι αλλά ενισχύεις το φαινόμενο και απλά θα βρεθεί κάποιο άλλο ζωάκι στη θέση του. Επίσης μένεις Θεσσαλονίκη και σίγουρα με λίγο ψάξιμο θα βρεις κάποιον εκτροφέα ή χομπίστα και 4 χρονών πουλάκι θεωρώ ότι είναι αρκετά μεγάλο και μπορεί να μην μπορεί να εξημερωθεί σε πολύ μεγάλο βαθμό.
Όσον αφορά τα ταϊσμένα στο χέρι κοκατιλάκια δεν θα έπαιρνα κάποιο από αυτά διότι είναι πιο ευάλωτα σε αρρώστιες ενώ εξαρτώνται και πάρα πολύ από τον άνθρωπο,πράγμα που θεωρώ αρνητικό.
Μόνο αν δεν βρεις κάποιον εκτροφέα-χομπίστα θα σε συμβούλευα να προβείς σε αγορά από πετ σοπ και πάλι μόνο αν αυτό τηρεί κάποιους στοιχειώδεις κανόνες υγιεινής  αφού υπάρχουν κάποια που κρατούν τα πουλιά σε απαράδεχτες συνθήκες.

----------


## pig

Διπλό χτύπημα κάτω από τη μέση. Ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές.

----------


## demis

Αα δεν το έχεις πάρει το πουλάκι? Ναι μέν ειναι καλύτερο να αποφεύγουμε τα πετσοπ ομως προσεχε μην την πατήσεις και αποτ τις αγγελίες δεν ειναι και ολοι εκτροφείς τέλειοι! Προσωπικά δεν έχω πάρει απο εκτροφέα γιατί δεν εχω βρεί απλά αν και το έψαξα αρκετά και παρακαλούσα να βρώ κάποιον στην περιοχή μου, αντιθέτως απο πετσοπ την εχω πατήσει πολλέ φορες αλλα δεν ειναι και λίγοι αυτοι που τα αναπαράγουν ερασιτεχνικά και τα πουλάνε χωρις άδειες και τα πουλάνε. Βέβαβαια υπάρχουν και οι περιπτώσεις να ειναι κάποιος παράνομος αλλα να τα φροντίζει σωστά υπάρχουν και περιπτώσεις που ο άλλος ειναι νόμιμος αλλα να αναπαραγει τα πουλιά του 5 και 6 φορές το χρονο για να βγάλει πουλια που θατα ταιζει αυτος στο χέρι χωρις να ξέρει για να βγάζει ήρεμα πουλια αλλά στην ουσία θα ειναι αδύναμα! Απλά θέλω να σου πώ πως απο οπου κι αν τα πάρεις να βρεις εναν ανθρωπο που θα το πάρεις ειτε ειναι απο πετσοπ ειτε απο εκτροφέα   να βρεις εναν ανθρωπο που τα αγαπάει και να δεις την κατάσταση που τα έχει έστω κι απο φωτογραφίες ή απο βίντεο.

----------


## pig

Καλημέρα....Δεν μπόρεσα να αντισταθώ. Το πήρα το πουλάκι. Ήταν λίγο αυθόρμητη κίνηση. Περνούσα έξω από το μαγαζί για άλλες δουλειές, το είδα, μπήκα, το πήρα. Αυτό. Ευχαριστώ όλους για τις συμβουλές σας. Μόλις προσαρμοστεί ο φίλος, θα τον φωτογραφίσω και θα ανεβάσω το υλικό στην κατάλληλη ενότητα. Οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια από εδώ και πέρα, καλοδεχούμενη.

----------


## vasilakis13

Να το χαίρεσαι το πουλάκι!!! αναμένουμε φωτογραφίες  :Happy:

----------


## pig

Νάτος

----------


## Efthimis98

Είναι πάρα πολύ όμορφος και υγιέστατος έτσι όπως τον βλέπω από την φωτό!! Να σου ζήσει και να τον χαίρεσαι!!  :Happy: 
Από ότι φαίνεται είναι του 2012 γεννημένο...

----------


## pig

Ναι του 12. Τώρα προσπαθώ να αποκωδικοποιήσω το δαχτυλίδι, αλλά δεν θέλω να βάλω χέρι στο κλουβί. Ότι μπορώ να δω από μακριά. Τις περισσότερες ώρες από το πρωί είναι στο πάτωμα, και κοιτάει την κούνια. Ίσως τη φοβάται. Πριν από λίγο έφαγε για πρώτη φορά. Προς το παρών του έχω μόνο σπόρους, νερό και σουπιοκόκκαλο. Τα υπόλοιπα από αύριο. Τροφή πήρα αυτήν που έτρωγε και στο πετσοπ. Χύμα versele-laga, αλλά σιγά σιγά θα αντικατασταθεί με συσκευασμένη, απλά δεν ήθελα να στρεσαριστεί με τις πολλές αλλαγές.

----------


## pig

Ερώτηση: θα έπρεπε να με προβληματίζει ότι το δαχτυλίδι είναι βιολετί ενώ γράφει 12? Υπάρχουν σύλλογοι που δεν ακολουθούν το χρωματικό κώδικα?
'

----------


## lagreco69

Απο το αρθρο Δαχτυλίδια στα πουλιά. 

Τα δακτυλίδια αυτά μπορεί  να ειναι χρωματιστά, το κάθε χρώμα  αντιστοιχεί κάποιο έτος. Πολυ συχνά  βάζουν τα αλουμινένια δακτυλίδια σε  ασημί χρώμα λόγο του χαμηλού τους  κόστους. Οι ξένες ομοσπονδίες και  ελληνικές (όχι όλες οι ομοσπονδίες  αλλά αυτές που είναι μέλη της  Παγκόσμιας Συνομοσπονδίας Ορνιθολογίας  (Confédération Ornithologique  Mondiale C.O.M.)) 



Εμενα το αρσενικο Cockatiel μου ειναι του 10' και το δαχτυλιδι του ειναι αλουμινιο ασημι χρωμα.

----------


## mitsman

το 12 μπορει να ειναι και ο αριθμος πουλιου... πες μου σε παρακαλω οτι γραφει το δαχτυλιδι πανω με την σειρα οπως τα διαβασεις.... μηπως καταφερω και βγαλω καποια ακρη!!!
Να τον χαιρεσαι!!! ειναι κουκλος!

----------


## mai_tai

Πανεμορφο κοκατιλακι-Να το χαιρεσαι :Anim 26:

----------


## pig

Καλημέρα, ακόμα με φοβάται, οπότε δεν θέλω να τον πιάσω για να διαβάσω το δαχτυλίδι. Έβγαλα την κούνια και την κρέμασα έξω από το κλουβί, κ άρχισε τις πρώτες του εξερευνήσεις στο κλουβί. Όντως πρέπει να τη φοβάται. Του έβαλα πορτοκάλι....Ούτε να το δει! Πολύ διαφορετικά πουλιά οι παπαγάλοι από τα καναρίνια τελικά...

----------


## pig

Χαίρεται. Λοιπόν το δαχτυλίδι γράφει CZ 669 1 12. Δεν ξέρω αν γράφει και κάτι άλλο που δεν κατάφερα να διακρίνω. Από σήμερα άρχισε τα τιτιβίσματα ο κύριος. 

2 ερωτήσεις ακόμα: 

Στην αρχή είχα το κλουβί σε ένα δωμάτιο που το χρησιμοποιώ σαν αποθήκη για να μην τρομάζει με τα πολλά πέρα δώθε και να μας συνηθίσει σιγά σιγά. Το δωμάτιο δεν έχει θέρμανση, οπότε η θερμοκρασία είναι περίπου στους 15, ίσως και πιο κάτω τα βράδια. Χθες τον είδα να τρέμει λίγο. Από φόβο ή από κρύο; Πάντως σήμερα εγκαταστάθηκε στο δωμάτιο. Γενικότερα σε τι θερμοκρασίες νιώθει άνετα? 

Χθες βράδυ έκανε ένα μυστήριο θόρυβο με το ράμφος του λίγο πριν κοιμηθεί. Το θεώρησα καλό δείγμα, αλλά το έκανε και σήμερα το πρωί. Σήμερα νομίζω ήταν και στο ένα πόδι κάποιες στιγμές όταν το έκανε. Τι μπορεί να είναι; Διάβασα το άρθρο για τη γλώσσα του σώματος των παπαγάλων, άλλα λόγω απειρίας δεν μπορώ να διακρίνω τη διαφορά σε "κρότος γλώσσας" και "τρίξιμο ράμφους". 

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## vasilakis13

Το τρέμουλο μάλλον είναι από το φόβο και το στρες, κι εμένα το έκανε τον πρώτο καιρό και μπορώ να πω ότι άργησε να φύγει.
Από τη στιγμή που δεν έχει ρεύματα αέρα δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα σε αυτές τις θερμοκρασίες. Καλό είναι πάντως ειδικά τώρα στην αρχή να τον έχετε σε ένα δωμάτιο που περνάτε πολλές ώρες για να σας συνηθίσει. Μόνο μην τον πηγαινοφέρνεις στο κρύο και ζεστό δωμάτιο γιατί θα κρυώσει

----------


## pig

Και το τσικι τσικι που κάνει με το ράμφος του?


Τα whiteface με τη είδους μετάλλαξη προτιμάμε να τα ζευγαρώνουμε, ώστε να του ψάξω για γυναίκα μελλοντικά?

----------


## xrisam

Nα το χαίρεσαι είναι υπέροχο αγοράκι! Το τσικι τσίκι που λες εννοείς πριν το ύπνο? Είναι ο τρόπος χαλάρωσης των παπαγάλων.

----------


## pig

Καλημέρα, έχω καλά και κακά νέα για τον Τάκη. Τάκης από εδώ και στο εξής. 

Τα καλά είναι ότι τελικά πήρα 2 σε 1. Πήρα Παπαγαλοκαναρίνι. Από χθες τον έχουν πιάσει κάτι ορέξεις, και επειδή στο πετ τον είχαν δίπλα σε καναρίνια, αν δεν τον βλέπεις την ώρα που κελαηδάει βάζεις στοίχημα ότι είναι καναρίνι. Ασταμάτητος. Trimbadoεκτροφείς τρέμετε. Θα κατεβούμε σε αγώνες. 

Τα κακά είναι ότι εκτός από τους σπόρους,  και από αυτούς μόνο επιλεκτικά, δεν βάζει στο στόμα του τίποτα άλλο. Ούτε αβγό, ούτε φρούτα, ούτε λαχανικά, ούτε νερό, ούτε τα παιχνίδια του. Αρνείται κατηγορηματικά.

----------


## vicky_ath

> Τα κακά είναι ότι εκτός από τους σπόρους,  και από αυτούς μόνο επιλεκτικά, δεν βάζει στο στόμα του τίποτα άλλο. Ούτε αβγό, ούτε φρούτα, ούτε λαχανικά, ούτε νερό, ούτε τα παιχνίδια του. Αρνείται κατηγορηματικά.


Φίλε μου Θωμά, αν το πουλάκι δεν είχε πιει 5 μέρες νερό τώρα θα έβλεπε τα θυμαράκια ανάποδα.... χαχαχαχα!!!
Απλώς δεν τον βλέπεις εσύ να πίνει...
Μην αγχώνεσαι... με υπομονή όλα θα γίνουν....

----------


## pig

Χεχε. Ευχαριστώ :Bug Dance:

----------


## Lucky Witch

Cz=τσεχια

----------


## pig

Χθες και σήμερα τον βλέπω λίγο πεσμένο. Συνήθως κάθετε στην πατήθρα αντί ν σκαρφαλώνει, φουσκώνει τα μάγουλα κ όταν τον πλησιάζω, κλείνει μερικές φορές τα μάτια. Βγάζει κραυγές σαν να κλαίει και οι κουτσουλιές του είναι πιο ανοιχτόχρωμες, λαχανί. Είναι φυσιολογικό ή να ανοίξω θέμα στις ασθένειες?

----------

